# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  دستور الولايــــات المتحـدة الأمريكـية ... "باللغة العربية"

## لارين

الدستور الأمريكي باللغة العربية 

مرفق

----------

